# New Sprayer Help



## mangorockfish (Jul 28, 2017)

About to pull the trigger, no pun intended, on a new sprayer. I've wanted a 440i forever and almost bought one a couple of years ago, but talked myself out of it. Anyway, the wife told me I could get one for Christmas so I went and looked at them yesterday. Well, The SW store had a 410 which I haven't seen before, but looked like it might fill the bill for what I will use one for. I was told that it was basically what the older 440i's were, a lot more simple and not as much to go wrong with as the newer ones. Would you more experienced folks tell me the real story? I'll be painting some outside storage buildings, rehabbed furniture the wife brings in and just stuff around the place. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mangorockfish said:


> About to pull the trigger, no pun intended, on a new sprayer. I've wanted a 440i forever and almost bought one a couple of years ago, but talked myself out of it. Anyway, the wife told me I could get one for Christmas so I went and looked at them yesterday. Well, The SW store had a 410 which I haven't seen before, but looked like it might fill the bill for what I will use one for. I was told that it was basically what the older 440i's were, a lot more simple and not as much to go wrong with as the newer ones. Would you more experienced folks tell me the real story? I'll be painting some outside storage buildings, rehabbed furniture the wife brings in and just stuff around the place. Thanks in advance.



The 410 has the same basic pump design. What it lacks compared to the 440 is a pressure transducer (a necessity for fine finish work) and smaller manifold filter and smaller motor. Its a solid pump that is miles better than the graco magnum series.



Of course like most titan products completely made in china. Personally I would look at tritech, 100% made in USA and built to last forever.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yup Can't go wrong with Tritech great pumps..


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

*Built in the USA TOUGH*

thumbs up for Tritech pumps, check out 

tritechindustries.com/airless-sprayers/t4/[/url]


----------



## silb (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks Bowman. That's useful stuff for sure


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd ask them to fire one up for you first.
I only mention that because I've own a 20year old Spraytech 2155, Titan Advantage 400, an older 2010? Titan 440 and Titan 340.

The Spraytech is the quiestest of them all actually with the Advantage 400 next. 

I bought the 340 new because the specs were similar to the Titan 400 but even lighter by a few pounds which I liked.
Well when it came time to use it, I found the brushed motor (didn't think to even ask or read up on it) sounded like a shrieking banshee. Normal operation for that model but so loud that I shoved it in the corner and only use it as an emergency backup unit.

Just a warning not to assume it'll be exactly what you want without checking it more closely. That includes how it feels picking it up and carrying it around a bit.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterpiece said:


> I'd ask them to fire one up for you first.
> I only mention that because I've own a 20year old Spraytech 2155, Titan Advantage 400, an older 2010? Titan 440 and Titan 340.
> 
> The Spraytech is the quiestest of them all actually with the Advantage 400 next.
> ...


It's probably not the motor making noise but the gear housing.


----------

